# R.I.P. Clarence Clemons



## nearlyfunny (Nov 29, 2010)

What a sad day for the world of music. Clarence Clemons, Bruce Springsteen's sax player, has died. Don't know if this is the end of the E Street Band. Danny Federici died a couple of years ago, but with Clarence gone, this could be the end I suppose. Springsteen, Clarence and Steve Van Zandt were the hub of this band.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

RIP 'Big Man'


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

RIP Clarence. Best rock sax player ever.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Just heard this today, very sad. I had the pleasure of being in the front row when they played Hampden in 2009, one of the great experiences of my life so far I have to say.

The statement from Bruce's site ends with the line 'His life, his memory, and his love will live on in that story and in our band.', so they may not intend to stop just yet. I hope not anyway. Some sort of memorial concert or tour would be a great touch.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Very sad indeed. 

So glad I finally got to see them in 2008 (although already without Danny); the band won't be the same without the Big Man. 

Sad too as he was just becoming known to a new generation with his sax playing on the current Lady Gaga album (and he appears in the video for 'The Edge of Glory'). 

Very great loss to the world of music.


----------

